# Black Monday hits the NFC North



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Black Monday hits the NFC North....Tice, Sherman, and Marriucci all gone.

Brett Farve has said in the past he won't play without Sherman.....Could be a whole new face in GB.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Could be a whole new face in GB.


After this year, it seems to be due. As much as I love to watch Farve, we need to be able to stomp the queens day in and day out Ken!! :lol:


----------

